# Fat Wrestlers



## RVGleason (Dec 16, 2019)

I know there’s a ton of the them (unintentional pun, honest), but I found this picture online and thought I’d post it here. If folks want to add their own, go right ahead.


----------



## keith (Dec 21, 2019)

RVGleason said:


> I know there’s a ton of the them (unintentional pun, honest), but I found this picture online and thought I’d post it here. If folks want to add their own, go right ahead.


Nice, RV! That's a great shot of Haystacks Calhoun and Happy Humphrey!


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 21, 2019)

The unforgettable Klondyke Kate


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 21, 2019)

My all time favorite: the lovely late Rhonda Singh independently known as the Monster Ripper but at WWE as Berta Faye


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 21, 2019)

Another of my faves: the late Yokozuna!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 24, 2019)

One of the greatest moment of Rhonda Sing (as Monster Ripper) on the WWC 18th Anniversary Show (July 6, '91), she faced and beat El Profe on a woman vs man match.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 24, 2019)

Rhonda Ann Sing (February 21, 1961 – July 27, 2001) was a Canadian professional wrestler. After training with Mildred Burke, she wrestled in WWF (now WWE) under the name Bertha Faye and as and independent world wide as Monster Ripper.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 26, 2019)

Blockierer said:


> The unforgettable Klondyke Kate




I LOVE Klondyke Kate, there's some really good stuff of hers online....


----------



## BouncingBoy (Dec 26, 2019)

Yokozuna's Cousin.....RIKISHI!Gettin' ready to deliver the Stinkface!.....lol


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 27, 2019)

Gotta also go with the lovely and gorgeous Miss Rachel


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2020)

Can't forget the late Yokozuna about 6'6" and 600+ lbs.



Another Legend The late Jerry "Crusher" Blackwell 5'10" about 450lbs
Hailing from Stone Mountain, GA.
He competed in the WWWF and AWA. Don't let appearances fool you 
He was extremely agile in the ring and was able to do a standing dropkick.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 5, 2020)

There's something about seeing two hotties fighting that's so sexy, idk what it is unless maybe it's just the idea that all that energy and physical contact could potentially take a turn into more... passionate territory?


----------



## TheStaunton (Jan 11, 2020)

Dominita


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2020)

RVGleason said:


>


The McGuire Twins !!!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 19, 2020)

Saw Sumo at Madison Square Garden some years ago. Loved it loved it.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 19, 2020)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Saw Sumo at Madison Square Garden some years ago. Loved it loved it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2020)

The Late Chris Taylor - 1972 Olympian later wrestled in the AWA and WWWF in the 70's another Wrestling Legend



It was at the 1972 Munich Olympics, in Greco. The guy on top is the USA’s* Chris Taylor, age 22*. He *weighed around 444 pounds*, maybe less, sometimes more.
The match pitted Chris Taylor against Wilfred Dietrich of West Germany.
*Wilfried Dietrich*, between 1956 and 1972, took part in five Olympics and six world championships, often entering both the freestyle and Greco-Roman wrestling contests – a feat unmatched by any other wrestler. He won five Olympic and five world championship medals, becoming Olympic (1960), world (1961) and European champion (1967). Between 1955 and 1962 he won all his freestyle bouts.

Dietrich did not win a medal at his last Olympics in 1972. Yet he produced his most spectacular win by throwing over his back the 198 kg American Chris Taylor in the Greco-Roman contest. Dietrich lost to Taylor in their freestyle bout. In 2008 he was inducted into the Germany’s Sports Hall of Fame.

*The little man on bottom is West Germany’s Wilfred Dietrich, 38, who weighed in at 287.* Both he and Taylor were representing their nations at super heavyweight, each in both Freestyle and Greco-Roman.

Beginning in 1956, often competing in both free style and greco-roman , Deitrich medaled in five Olympics and five world championships, taking Olympic gold in 1960, and the world championship in 1961. For a seven year run from 1955 to 1972, he never lost in Freestyle.

Taylor beat Dietrich in fs by decision at the 72 Olympics, and went on to win Bronze, after losing a controversial decision to Russia’s Aleksander Medved. But but a few days later, in greco, although he did not go on to medal, Wilfred Dietrich hit what many people call the greatest throw in wrestling history.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 20, 2020)

I have found this SSBBW wrestler from Australia! The powerful and sexy Blair Alexis!


----------



## saturn70 (Feb 21, 2020)

tonynyc said:


> The Late Chris Taylor - 1972 Olympian later wrestled in the AWA and WWWF in the 70's another Wrestling Legend
> View attachment 134668
> 
> 
> ...





Fantastic find! Chris Taylor unfortunately died at the young age of 28, he was a teammate of Dan Gable's at Iowa State University. From what I understood, no one really knew what his weight was because the Olympic scales did not go up that high. I met Dietrich many years later in Toronto, he was a really nice man.


----------



## Tempere (Jun 4, 2020)

nia jax. There are rumors of her weight loss.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 8, 2020)

Tempere said:


> View attachment 136300
> 
> nia jax. There are rumors of her weight loss.


Nope she's still the same


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 8, 2020)

These are my favorite BBW wrestlers


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 29, 2020)

Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 3, 2020)

svenm2112 said:


> These are my favorite BBW wrestlers


My favorite from them, is Awesome Kong!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 3, 2020)

Here's a match from one month ago. It's from Florida's American Combat Wrestling (ACW). It's for that promotion's women's championship. Champion Jenna has to face my favorite, The Fallen Flower Kikyo!


----------



## The_Hero (Oct 4, 2020)

Jordynne Grace, she's lost a little in the last 2 years, but check her earlier stuff on YT.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 4, 2020)

The_Hero said:


> Jordynne Grace, she's lost a little in the last 2 years, but check her earlier stuff on YT.


Oh! Thick Mama Pump, she's so hot!


----------



## blurmy (Oct 13, 2020)

I was lucky enough to witness these two amazing BBW wrestlers square off in person.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 15, 2021)

Look at this powerful fat wrestler, Darksyde!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 16, 2021)

I might be dating myself, but one of my favorites was Reggie Bennett.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 16, 2021)

fatgirl33 said:


> I might be dating myself, but one of my favorites was Reggie Bennett.



I also remember Bennett as an actress. She made a brief cameo in Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone.

I just have found a photo I had from the Wrestling Eye magazine.

She retired in 2001. Is my best guess she is still living in Japan.


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Another of my faves: the late Yokozuna!
> View attachment 134364


Yokozuna was one of my faves too... I wanted to be just like him.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I also remember Bennett as an actress. She made a brief cameo in Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone.
> 
> I just have found a photo I had from the Wrestling Eye magazine.
> 
> She retired in 2001. Is my best guess she is still living in Japan.



She really started to get bigger when she started wrestling in Japan, which I think was probably the last 3-4 years of her career. I remember reading back then that she married a Japanese man, so you are probably right about her living in Japan now.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 26, 2021)

I took up amateur sumo, mainly because I thought that it would help me to put on weight. It certainly did that for me. I still follow the diet that our coach gave to us. I realize that there is an American professional wrestler called Yokozuna. However, Yokozuna is also the highest rank in sumo wrestling. Rikishi (the technical term for sumo wrestlers) of this rank are usually of spectacular size.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 25, 2021)

While I was looking for vintage SSBBW videos, I have found this match between Bertha Beachball vs Sindee Williams.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 25, 2021)

The unforgivable Leon White. Better known as Big Van Vader and Vader Time. He was one of my favorite professional wrestlers of all time.

He was an awesome wrestler. With his weight, he was capable of doing the best moonsaults you have seen in pro wrestling.

White passed away in 2018 of a heart failure. Here are two videos of him. The first one was from the 1990 WCW'S Great American Bash. And the second one is a compilation of moonsaults.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 26, 2021)

PN News!


----------



## RVGleason (May 26, 2021)

Happy Humphrey.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 26, 2021)

Mabel/Visera


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 26, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> View attachment 142301
> PN News!


I just forgot him. He was in Puerto Rico in the 90s!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 26, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> View attachment 142303
> Mabel/Visera


He had a terrific spinning heel kick!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 5, 2021)

A BBW wrestling fest from Puerto Rico's CWA. My two favorites are the redheads, Kayla  and Raven Marie!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 6, 2021)

A BBW pro wrestling star, La Destructora Nancy (formerly known as Sweet Nancy) vs Roxxy!


----------



## BouncingBoy (Jun 24, 2021)

Found this lovely lady in a clip from AAA in Mexico.Her name is Big Mami!She has held the Mixed Tag Team Title with Nino Hamberguesa.Here real name is Alejandra Montes Luna.She's listed at 5'3",#238.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 24, 2021)

Big Mami is very strong and agile. Look for the matrix-like movement in this 2020 match with Niño Hamburguesa against Mamba and Abismo Negro Jr.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 24, 2021)

Another Mexico sexy super sized superstar, Goya Kong vs a Japanese wrestler Kagetsu.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 8, 2021)

The beauty and might of UK wrestler Piper Niven in her top 5 moves!


----------



## BouncingBoy (Jul 8, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> The beauty and might of UK wrestler Piper Niven in her top 5 moves!



She is currently in the WWE as Eva Marie's lacky,Doudrop


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 8, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> The beauty and might of UK wrestler Piper Niven in her top 5 moves!




Is this X Rated?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 16, 2021)

A match from GLOW Wrestling for the fans of big and tall women. Just like me!

A lumberjack match between Matilda The Hun vs. Mt Fiji

The stats:

Matilda The Hun (Dee Booher)

Born: August 6, 1948 (73 years)
Billed height: 6 ft 4in (193 cm)
Billed weight: 300 lb (136 kg)

Mt Fiji (Emily Dole)

Born: September 28, 1957
Died: January 2, 2018
Billed height: 5 ft 11 in (180 cm)
Billed weight: 350 lb (159 kg)



In the loving memory of Emily Dole.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 19, 2021)

From POWW Wrestling: Dee Booher-- formerly Matilda The Hun in GLOW Wrestling-- as Queen Kong vs Bambi


----------



## TheStaunton (Oct 31, 2021)

Absolute shout out to Kaitlyn Marie


----------



## TheStaunton (Oct 31, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> A match from GLOW Wrestling for the fans of big and tall women. Just like me!
> 
> A lumberjack match between Matilda The Hun vs. Mt Fiji
> 
> ...




The crush I had on Matilda in Glow....


----------



## TheStaunton (Oct 31, 2021)

2nd Kaitlyn Marie photo


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 31, 2021)

TheStaunton said:


> The crush I had on Matilda in Glow....


Very nice! My favorite was Mt. Fiji. She was not taller than Matilda but was taller than me. I'm 5'7" tall


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 22, 2022)

Groucho Marx with 600+ pound professional wrestler William "Country Boy" Calhoun (later known as "Haystacks Calhoun"). Mr. Calhoun is about 21 years old here. He lived to be 55.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 12, 2022)

Here is an interesting article on large wrestlers:

https://www.thesportster.com/large-wrestlers-went-through-many-gimmick-changes/


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 27, 2022)

From the ‘Fascinating Graveyards’ YouTube series, a profile on the McCrary Twins. As a side note, my wife PlumpLin knew Benny McCrary, living in the same town a few years before his passing.


----------



## JBHM (May 8, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> My all time favorite: the lovely late Rhonda Singh independently known as the Monster Ripper but at WWE as Berta FayeView attachment 134363


She looked like Roseanne


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 8, 2022)

JBHM said:


> She looked like Roseanne



Yes! Very beautiful and sexy!

Unfortunately, I had the chance to meet her in person to tell her how much big is my admiration for her.

She left this world too soon.

Here is one of her matches in PR against Wendy Richter in a steel cage. 

Narration by Hugo Savinovich (WWC match)


----------



## RVGleason (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Angelette (May 10, 2022)

This sumo wrestler named Byamba. He sadly past away a few years ago. Miss you cutie! </3


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 18, 2022)

A quick update on Reggie Bennett. It seems she is not in Japan, but lives in the U.S., and at the time of this photo, was working at Home Depot. She still looks great, and still looks big, just not as big as 20 years ago!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 18, 2022)

I know I heard Kevin Owens do a promo the other day where he referred to himself as a "Big, Beautiful French Canadian" and that got a chuckle out of me. Makes me wonder if he's aware communities like ours exist or something? 

I love watching wrestling but honestly, watching fat wrestlers is just the icing on the cake, you know? Like, Doudrop can body slam me any time, ahahaha~


----------

